# Mars Coat King vs. Oster Coat Rake



## hvgoldens4

For what purpose are you buying this and may be able to give you some better advise? It it is for stripping, I use a mat breaker and a furminator. Works much better for me than the other tools. I have coat kings sitting in my tack box and don't ever use them.

Jennifer


----------



## HiTideGoldens

For stripping around the neck and shoulders.


----------



## GoldenSail

I have the Oster--it's cheaper. I think it is largely a preference thing.


----------



## gabbys mom

I use the Mars King Coat. Love it : )


----------



## ataylor

I use the Mars Coat King and I love it.


----------



## Ljilly28

I have learned the hard way that I cannot be trusted with a Mars Coat King. For me, the Oster is much better bc more forgiving.


----------



## K9-Design

I love the Coat King 18 blade and would not be without it.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

I have both I love my oster for neck and shoulder and hip work


----------



## sterregold

Coat King here too. Just like the way it feels in my hand better than the Oster. But for doing fine work around the neck I actually prefer my Mars stripping knife.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Thanks for all the input! Maybe I'll see how they both feel before I decide. I'm going to a show next weekend so hopefully one of the vendors will have them.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I used the coat king on Gibbs at his breeder's house--- WITH SUPERVISION.  It is a neat tool, I am intrigued. Though, I'm far away from being able to do anything to him myself.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

GoldenJackPuppy~

I know this is an old post, but since I am just now going down this path, I was curious which tool you decided to get.

Thanks!




goldenjackpuppy said:


> Thanks for all the input! Maybe I'll see how they both feel before I decide. I'm going to a show next weekend so hopefully one of the vendors will have them.


----------

